# قصة العذراء القديسة مريم



## ABOTARBO (9 أغسطس 2010)

*قصة العذراء القديسة مريم





بدأ العهد القديم بمعصية حواء وتعدّيها على وصية الله، لقد تناولت الكأس من يد الشيطان لترتشف ماء السعادة، فكان في الكأس سُم أمات فيها الحياة الإلهية، حياة النعمة والبراءة.

فوجدت حواء عارية من كل بر وطُردت من فردوس النعيم، فخرجت تبكى عهد الحب، يوم أنْ كان الفردوس شعاعاً منيراً وحديقة غنّاء.

وتحبل حواء بالمعصية فتلد الكبرياء والحسد والغيرة والكراهية... وشهدت بكرها قايين يقتل أخاه هابيل البار حسداً وغدراً! ورأت الظلم يطغو على العدل، والكبرياء يدوس التواضع، والقوى يتغذى على الضعيف، والغنى يبتز الفقير، وهالها منظر المتمردين وهم يقتلون الأبرياء، وعرفت مرارة الفضيحة والخيانة، وذاقت آلام الموت والتشرد..

فبكت حواء على معصيتها التي غرستها في أرض لم تُثمر سوى بشرية بغيضة، وغبّطت البطون العواقر التي لم تلد.

لكنَّ الأيام تتعاقب وتلد حنة زوجة يواقيم زهرة عطرة في بستان الحياة، إنها مريم الطاهرة، وتنمو الطفلة وتفوح رائحتها الطيبة، وقبل أن تُزف إلى يوسف عروساً فوجئت بزيارة الملاك جبرائيل، يحمل لها رسالة من الله: إنَّها ستحبل وتلد ابناً وتسمّيه يسوع.

وتذهب مريم لزيارة أليصابات، فلما رأتها العجوز امتلأت من الروح القدس وارتكض المعمدان في بطنها ابتهاجاً، أو قل سجوداً للإله المتجسد المحمول في بطن مريم أُمه.

فلمَّا جاءت أيامها لتلد قادها التدبير الإلهيّ إلى بيت لحم، وهناك أُغلقت الأبواب في وجهها وتحجرت القلوب نحوها.

وتهرب مريم إلى مصر من وجه هيرودس الطاغية، فقد أمر بقتل أطفال بيت لحم لعله يقضي على ملك الملوك!!

وينمو الصبيّ ويعمل في النجارة صناعة أبيه، لكنه لا يلبث طويلاً في تلك الحرفة، لأنَّه ينبغي أن يكون في ما لأبيه، في الهيكل يُعلّم الناس أسرار ملكوت السموات.

ويُدشّن يسوع العهد الجديد بمعجزة ألا وهى: تحويل الماء خمراً في عرس قانا الجليل بناءً على طلب أُمه، فأعادت مريم العذراء تلك الينابيع التي حولت حواء خمرها ونعيمها إلى ماء مر، أعادتها صفاءً ونقاءً!

وهكذا عاش يسوع جميلاً كالربيع، وكانت عيناه كالعسل ممتلئتين من حلاوة الحياة، وكان على فمه عطش قطيع الصحراء لبُحيرة الماء، فهو يريد أن يعلّم ليجتذب إليه أبناء للملكوت، فما الذي حدث للربيع فتحوّل فجأة إلى خريف؟! ما الذي جعل الظلام يطبق بسحابته على النهار؟!

لقد كان لابد للحياة أن يموت لكي تحيا البشرية المائية بموته، ويموت البار وتلفه مريم بلفائف حبها كما قمطته في المذود بأقمطة حنانها.

لقد تناولته بين ذراعيها جثماناً بارداً لا حياة فيه وهو الواهب الحياة، ولكن رغم برودة جسده إلاَّ أنَّها أحسّتْ بلهيب محبته، تُرى كم كانت آلام مريم وهى تدفن ابناً لم يرَ من الحياة سوى آلامها؟!

لقد مضى يسوع وانتهت المعركة بين النور والظلمة، وأعطى كوكب الصبح نوره، وقد وصلت السفينة إلى الميناء بسلام، ويسوع الذي اتكأ على قلبها يتموج في الفضاء، وتعود مريم إلى أورشليم متكئة على ذراع يوحنا كما لو كانت قد حققت كل آمالها في الحياة، ولا يبقى سوى أن تبدأ رسالة جديدة، رسالة الأُمومة، فيسوع في حاجة إلى إخوة جدد بالروح.

فدخلت مريم البيوت لترفع من شأن المرأة والأطفال، وتودع طهرها الشباب.. فهجر الناس بيوتهم ليكرزوا بالإنجيل، وأصبحت صورتها تحرس البيوت وأيقونتها تزين الصدور.. ونحن نصلي ونقول:

مريم لا تنسينا بصلاتك عينينا يا عدرا يا أمي صلي لأجلنا


م ن ق و ل
*​


----------



## candy shop (11 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا ابو تربو

على السيره العطره

بركه صلواتها تكون معنا امين

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رائع رائع رائع


شكرا 

الرب معااكم

وبركه أم النور 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أغسطس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااا ابو تربو
> 
> على السيره العطره
> 
> ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *رائع رائع رائع
> 
> 
> شكرا
> ...


----------



## العراقيه (22 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع رائع شكرا كتير

ربنا يباركك


----------



## نغم (22 أغسطس 2010)

الرب يحفظك موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2010)

العراقيه قال:


> موضوع رائع شكرا كتير
> 
> ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2010)

نغم قال:


> الرب يحفظك موضوع رائع جدا


----------

